# BARTLETT PEAR WOOD



## rgudyka (Aug 17, 2013)

We recently cut down a Bartlett pear tree in my Mom's back yard, and I saved a small amount of the wood with the intentions of smoking with it.  Beings that it is a fruit wood, I assume it is good to smoke with.  Does anyone have any strong opinions one way or the other about using this type of wood to smoke?  And if so, is it on the stronger or milder side?  Thanks!  Happy Smoking!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2013)

I think all varieties of Pear are good to smoke with and tho I've never used any I would expect a mild smoke flavor like most fruit tree woods


----------



## black (Aug 18, 2013)

-


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2013)

You're gonna wish you gleaned all you could from the trimmings... it's good and I'd be on the lookout fo a Neighbor with one that needs downing... nice on Ribs too
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------

